# Jacqueline close - interesting history



## Ellis (Jun 12, 2011)

Jacqueline close was the housing development that never really was. 

It was where a housing development should have been but after building not even half way into the development in the 70's the gardens began to collapse, and then the houses. Eventually all occupants were forced to move out. Then local people began to talk about the old chalk mine which was there. 

As people who were forced out lost the money they paid for the houses, they wanted someone to blame to sue - they blamed the developer who had no money and in the end committed suicide as he was receiving threats. Jacqueline close has quite a dark history that is little known of other than locally, I don't know what will be left on the site if anything but will have a better look later this week. until then if you look on google maps you can see that layout of how the close should have looked. 

Only Two houses still stand today, one of which still belongs to the first occupant i believe, and the other did belong to him as it was unsaleable soon after the disaster. The original buyer not wanting to stay and the only thing he could think to do with it was give it to the next door neighbour who was adamant to stay until it fell in - if it ever would! 

The rest - if anything is fenced off as it's classed as dangerous. I could see from the rear of the site of a section that should have been the top end of the development an old street lamp that still stands on the site. (pictures to follow) 

Hannah


----------



## Ellis (Jun 12, 2011)

http://geoscenic.bgs.ac.uk/asset-bank/servlet/display?file=93c48830db23ab4a77570bce516f511b.jpg 

the start of the sinkhole 1967


----------



## RichardB (Jun 12, 2011)

Something similar happened in the next street to mine, though it was just one house. 

It's an interesting story, I look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 13, 2011)

Sounds interesting. Look forward to seeing your pics.


----------

